# Has anyone ever heard of Hula Girl Photography in Maui?



## ciccio2

They do wedding and engagement photography.

I'm getting married in July next year  and we're doing our destination wedding in hawaii. So I was browsing the internet and found out about this photographer. Hulagirlphotography prices are so low that I'm thinking to go with them. Has anyone ever used them? I would like some feedback before I go ahead and contact them

Their website is Hawaii maui wedding photography

Also the website seems a bit rudimental, I wouldn't want to go with some newbee.. even though the photos look great to me..

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Derrel

They appear to be very new at weddings. Low prices usually indicate newbies trying to undercut others in their area. I looked through their on-line "inspirational photo book". Not much inspiring there. Keep in mind the locations are beautiful, and the weather is excellent typically. THe photos are long on detail shots and VERY lean on people shots. I suspect newbies.


----------



## canadian bride

We used Hula Girl Photography in Maui last April 2010 and were very pleased with their services. Our wedding Album is so beautiful people are still raving about it. They were on time very easy to work with and are a very nice couple, very professional. They also do very high end weddings but just created these packages due to the downturn in the economy at the moment. I would not hesitate in recommending them. Good luck with your wedding.


----------



## AdrianC

Hmm, why am I getting the feelin this is spam?


----------



## ghache

LOL @canadian_bride, have a cookie.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Is Canadian bride posting from Maui by chance?:er:


----------



## canadian bride

Scatterbrained said:


> Is Canadian bride posting from Maui by chance?:er:


 
Actually I came by this photography website totaly by acident when looking for the Hula Girl Photography website when I wanted to show a friend who is planning a destiation wedding in 2012 their website. I am the Canadian bride who used them last April and I am not posting from Maui but from Montréal, Québec, Canada and I doubt very much if I will ever make it back to Maui anytime soon; just too far from eastern Canada. Have fun planning your wedding!


----------



## ghache




----------



## Scatterbrained

ghache said:


>


.......:meh:.............. :mrgreen:


----------



## zoogirlbc

This horse is missing it's head....:S


----------



## masonluraa

Yes, I have listen Hula Maui Weddings photography in Hawaii and they are providing good service in Maui.


----------



## ghache

just quit


----------



## digital flower

I would recommend Aubrey Hord for wedding photography on Maui. She is incredible.


----------



## jake337

Well hula girl doesn't work on iPad.. Oh well.  Another site unseen because they don't cater to all platforms.....


----------

